# Moving to Sitges from USA - a couple of easy questions



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

My husband and I are planning on moving from California to Sitges in 2023, but trying to learn as much as possible about the process now so we aren't as stressed during the move and visa process.

First, I'm wondering if anyone on this forum has any experience with shipping your belongings from the US to Spain. Our plan (at least at this stage of the process) is to ship all of our belongings other than some electronics that are difficult to run on a transformer. The idea was to use a 20ft container and just ship everything. Any thoughts on that process and experience with specific shipping companies? We will likely need to store our belongings for a few months prior to the move, also.

Second, we are hoping to be able to obtain a Golden Visa, though that's kind of a long shot. I'm wondering what exactly (or how strict are) the requirements for dependent parents. My husbands folks would like to move with us as they will be in their 70s and we are the only family they have left.

Thanks for reading and for any feedback you might have.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

A couple of years ago, we shipped our belongings from Texas to Spain. We were fortunate to have ports on both ends (Houston and Gijón). About a year before we did the move, we rented a storage unit near our house. During the course of the year, we gradually moved the items we wanted to take to Spain to the storage unit. We then communicated with various freight forwarders. We chose a company called Laser out of the Chicago area. Based upon the volume, there are two ways to go (a) paying for a whole container or (b) crating up your goods and then sharing a container. We ended up paying for a whole container. Laser did a very good job and were reasonably priced compared to the to the others we talked. A guy by the name of Ryan managed things for Laser and did a great job.


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

Laser looks to be a good option for this type of move and it looks like they do storage as well. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Rick,

My wife and I are planning to move from Charlotte to Spain in 3 or so years, somewhere between the Tarragona area and the northernmost part of the Valencia community. I've done a bit of research; to say it's intimidating is an understatement. Regarding shipping, I started looking at the option to buy my own container and have a broker ship it for me. Seeing as how you can get a 40' for a few thousand dollars it might make sense.

All that said, we've changed our thinking a bit. We're now planning on selling/donating/tossing most of our stuff and only keeping the truly sentimental items. This is based on reading a lot of comments from recent US expats. And face it, stuff is stuff and can be replaced. Especially seeing as how Spanish dwellings are not sized like American ones, and that furnishings are a lot less expensive there than here, fiscally it most times doesn't make sense to ship things that can be replaced. That pains me to say it, as we have a very nice Bob Timberlake arts and crafts dining set. Reality is that it's a chance for us to embrace the new culture and furnish with all new cool stuff.

just my thoughts, good luck in your planning, keep in touch.

--Henry


----------



## Rvgirl42 (May 27, 2020)

CltFlyboy said:


> Rick,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move from Charlotte to Spain in 3 or so years, somewhere between the Tarragona area and the northernmost part of the Valencia community. I've done a bit of research; to say it's intimidating is an understatement. Regarding shipping, I started looking at the option to buy my own container and have a broker ship it for me. Seeing as how you can get a 40' for a few thousand dollars it might make sense.
> 
> ...


You are smart, in my opinion. I am planning on retiring in Spain and doing the same thing. When my parents died, I had loads and loads of their stuff to go through, get rid of, sell, etc. They traveled and brought things back from all over the world that were important to them but of little value. It's taken me years to get rid of their things and I'm still doing it. We think our kids want all our stuff but in reality, they really don't, save a few special pieces. Parents don't realize that what they have may be outdated or doesn't hold value anymore and it ends up in consignment shops or dumpsters. The market is flooded with silverware from our grandparents generation that is really only suitable for smelting down, China and dishes, wood antiques, and things that younger people aren't even buying anymore. It's not the Antiques Roadshow in 2021, despite what people think. Experts have told me that what sells has to be highly valuable to a collector and that takes a lot of research and time to find. Most of what we "think" is valuable because it's old is not. 

I can buy furniture in Spain. I can scan old photos and keep the originals with a friend here. I can buy clothes in Spain. I will find much more interesting art and knick-knacks there, I am sure. I would rather spend the thousands it would take me to ship my American stuff and buy things there. I never felt this way until I was burdened with two households. I realized that I would rather be a minimalist and travel to have experiences vs. having the huge albatross of belongings to haul overseas. It was a rude awakening but after researching the value of what my parents and other Boomers inherited, things have changed and people don't want it. But that's just me...


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

Really good points. Thanks for sharing them. I think we're more stuck in between spending a few thousand to bring stuff we already own versus 10x that to buy all new furniture. We're trying to be good about not holding on to too many knick knacks and memorabilia. Luckily we're thinking about it ahead of time and considering our options.

Thanks again!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you already have a home lined up I would be very careful with bringing furniture.

What happens if it doesn't fit? Are you going to toss it? Are you going to skip your dream home because the furniture won't make it up the stairs?

Also your shipping quote will assume the stuff arrives and is delivered. If it needs to go into storage while you fine a place and do the paperwork the cost will sky rocket.


----------



## anh12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Oh wow, this hits a nerve for me. I got rid of about 85% of my belongings eight years ago, with the furniture, car, and bigger things going to auction, and about ten fully packed carloads going to charity shops. I still hold a storage unit in the US with the things I don't want to part with, but no furniture. I want to take it all to my place in Spain, but I know I need to get rid of more first. My problem is that I have collections and antiques, most of which I've gotten personally from many different countries, including Spain, over many years. I worry not only about the cost but about moving a lot of breakables, and possibly a big customs bill. I don't have enough for a container, so I'm not sure how I'll do it.

I've just started the process of emptying my current house, but I've learned - don't get anything you want to keep and move with just suitcases. It's never worth moving furniture or kitchen supplies. I've moved countries with just suitcases - up to seven at a time - four times in the last eight years. I'm hoping to move with just three suitcases this year - I'm getting better at it. But my storage unit... groan...


----------



## Traveler21 (Feb 21, 2021)

New life - new energy  why to take old energy with you? I moved several times from California to NY and then oversees. Always selling and donating is best!


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

I absolutely appreciate the responses and they are definitely worth considering, however, we are in our 50s and the idea and expense of buying a house full of furniture that we have already bought once isn't appealing in the way that it was in our 20s and 30s. I would be curious to hear from others who have decided to bring at least some of their "old" life with them to Spain. The experience and context would be helpful if there's anyone here with a viewpoint on that option. Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

My guess is most of the people who are telling you not to bring stuff have done it and learned not to  

Bring personal stuff that matters to you . Thing without a sentimental value are rarely worth shipping.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, we're planning in Barcelona next year. We are also in out 50s but are definitely planning on getting rid of everything we can and bringing as little as possible.

Of course, if you have really nice furniture to which you have emotional attachments that might be difficult. That is definitely not us - we're looking at this as an opportunity to pare down our lives. We also don't really have a lot of furniture and only a few that would be called "quality". (We've spent a lot of our lives traveling and working overseas so we just haven't bothered.) Just be aware that you will be dealing with a lot of hassle and perhaps some extra cost, especially if it needs to go into storage for a while.

Another thing to consider is that (at least in my experience) places in Spain are smaller than what we are used to in the US. A lot of the furniture that I saw was clearly built with this in mind, maximizing function with minimal space. I can't count how many Ikea Norden gateleg tables and lift beds we saw. If you don't have a place already, that might be something to consider. And some things won't match up - for example, mattresses are different sizes. All in all, I think it would be easier to get a new couch than knock out a wall to accommodate the old one.

But it's up to you of course. Just be aware of what you might be signing up for. Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

RickES said:


> Really good points. Thanks for sharing them. I think we're more stuck in between spending a few thousand to bring stuff we already own versus 10x that to buy all new furniture. We're trying to be good about not holding on to too many knick knacks and memorabilia. Luckily we're thinking about it ahead of time and considering our options.
> 
> Thanks again!


Keep in mind that furniture will not be in any European standard size. If you have to replace a mattress it will be difficult. Homes don't usually come with built-in closets, so you will need free-standing wardrobes, dressers, etc. anyway. What if your bed/night stands are 7,5 cm too wide for your bedroom?

I would not bring anything electric and only very limited electronics. Certainly do not bring your printer - cartridges are region-coded and you'd have to source them from the US.


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

ALKB said:


> Keep in mind that furniture will not be in any European standard size. If you have to replace a mattress it will be difficult. Homes don't usually come with built-in closets, so you will need free-standing wardrobes, dressers, etc. anyway. What if your bed/night stands are 7,5 cm too wide for your bedroom?
> 
> I would not bring anything electric and only very limited electronics. Certainly do not bring your printer - cartridges are region-coded and you'd have to source them from the US.


All good points, which we have definitely thought of. And I just found out about the bed size issue, which is a bummer since our bed was rather expensive but we have to chalk it up to an expense of making a big move. We will likely not bring a lot, but it's tough to think about losing furniture and kitchenware that we have collected over 20+ years only to have to replace for more money than shipping will cost.

Again, many thanks to all who weighed in. Your opinions and experience are much appreciated.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Rick - you're speaking my language here too. I swear there is a process of going thru grief when starting to seriously contemplate a move like this. We have a lot of very nice furniture (Bob Timberlake Lexington dining set), a Cal King bed, etc.) that are very special to us. It took us many, many months of letting the practicality (or lack there of) aspect filter down. Now we're at peace with getting rid of most of it (or giving it to our kids as they start their own life journeys). We'll keep a small portion to take.

The hardest part has been things like photos. I am a prolific photographer. I have boxes of 35mm film from decades ago that is very special to me. Do I take it or - gasp - scan them and then keep only digital (that's heresy to me).

Regardless, I hope you find the path that works for you guys - at least it will be fun and challenging, right? ;-)

--Henry


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

CltFlyboy said:


> Rick - you're speaking my language here too. I swear there is a process of going thru grief when starting to seriously contemplate a move like this. We have a lot of very nice furniture (Bob Timberlake Lexington dining set), a Cal King bed, etc.) that are very special to us. It took us many, many months of letting the practicality (or lack there of) aspect filter down. Now we're at peace with getting rid of most of it (or giving it to our kids as they start their own life journeys). We'll keep a small portion to take.
> 
> The hardest part has been things like photos. I am a prolific photographer. I have boxes of 35mm film from decades ago that is very special to me. Do I take it or - gasp - scan them and then keep only digital (that's heresy to me).
> 
> ...


Definitely fun and what fun is life without some healthy challenges.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

I haven't moved to Spain yet (probably next summer) but I did spend many years overseas, working on cruise ships. One of the biggest pain points was bringing too much crap, having attachments to too many things. Once I realized that stuff is just stuff and it isn't part of my identity. It's just stuff. It's just crap. It's not who I am. Things got a lot easier once I figured that out.

The other thing I saw causing a lot of people pain was trying to keep their old life while they were on ships. You can't do that - it is a completely different environment with different "rules", and different advantages and disadvantages. I once saw someone practically have a nervous breakdown because he couldn't start his day with an blueberry muffin and a cappuccino every day. I was always amazed when passengers would go to these exotic foreign ports and be angry because they couldn't find a McDonalds and people talked funny and on some islands they drove on the "wrong" side of the road. What is the point of traveling if you just expect everything to be the same as it was back in Tampa?

You can't do that - you have to go into this new world with an open mind and a clean slate. Obviously you can't go too far and just show up with the shirt on your back, but I think we need to remind ourselves that we are sentimental creatures and our natural instinct is going to be to bring too much crap.

My wife and I are beginning the process of whittling stuff down. We're going through a process of asking ourselves questions:

1. Will this work in Spain? Will it fit the lifestyle and apartment size/configuration?
2. How much of a hassle would it be to take this? How much does it weigh? How fragile is it?
3. Do we really need this? (If we haven't touched it in a year, probably not.)
4. How much would it cost to replace this? Would it be cheaper/easier to replace this over there?
5. Since we won't be buying a new place immediately, will this need to go into storage?

Yeah, we've accumulated a lot of stuff. We're going to miss some of it. But starting a new life in Spain is more important than trying to preserve and bring over our old life.

We've decided that pursuing our Spain life is more important than trying to clutch to the illusion of our old life. Sure, things will be different, but that is part of the fun. Sure, we're going to maybe take a slight hit on lost value as we have to sell everything off, but we gain flexibility and ease.

It took a while to get my wife onboard. For example, she has a whole bunch of heavy coats, some of which are quite nice and she didn't want to part with them. She's somehow accumulated at least 30 sweaters. Do we need all that for BCN? Probably not, so we're both paring it down.

It's a spectrum - everyone has to decide for themselves where they fall on that.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

We need a support group for people like us (planning to move in the next few years and trying to do the right things now to prepare for it). I'd love something like that.

I completely agree with your mantras above. And that's saying something for me - I've always held onto things that were "important" or made me feel better, including a _lot_ of tools, electronics, musical instruments, etc. I've been slowly easing myself into tossing things, but it can be really difficult. The attachments are strong, breaking them can be life changing. 

I particularly agree with the mantra of changing your life to embrace the new culture you'll be in. That's our mindset - I want to be a local. Which is also why we're looking at cities about 1-1.5 hours south of BCN. We fell in love with the people and the way of life, and we want to share in that.

Thanks for your post, it was really uplifting and something I needed to hear.

--Henry


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

I will be buying a future retirement property in Spain within 24months. I want rural and a bit of land so odds are a fixer upper finca that needs a lot of work, no problem with that, twelve to fifteen years before I finish but one thing I'm sure about is that apart from some computer kit and a box or two of mementos I'm taking nothing with me. New home and I want everything new. I work offshore so I've moved home several times in the past and I have zero loyalty to furniture.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

RickES said:


> All good points, which we have definitely thought of. And I just found out about the bed size issue, which is a bummer since our bed was rather expensive but we have to chalk it up to an expense of making a big move. We will likely not bring a lot, but it's tough to think about losing furniture and kitchenware that we have collected over 20+ years only to have to replace for more money than shipping will cost.
> 
> Again, many thanks to all who weighed in. Your opinions and experience are much appreciated.


I moved many times internationally, in many different circumstances. More than once with suitcases only but that was mostly when it was just me and not a family of four.

Let me tell you about the two times we moved to the UK.

The first time round, we planned on taking everything, put our furniture and everything else into storage, moved over with suitcases, realised none of the furniture would fit and that we had acquired everything we needed for a working kitchen literally within days (it's amazing how little kitchen stuff is actually needed). In the end, we spent two years in England and our stuff spent two years in storage. Thank goodness we had found an amazingly cheap storage facility!

When we moved to Scotland, we put our antique furniture in my parents' attic and basement and got rid of lots of generic furniture and things we could generally do without. We moved with suitcases and had three Euro-pallettes with boxes shipped (no furniture), arriving one day after us. Much better! I immediately had all my kitchen stuff, we had beloved books and other things and didn't have to go through the stress of buying lots of things at the same time. We rented partly furnished as is the norm in Scotland and added to the furniture here and there over the next six (!) years. 

If we were to move internationally again, I would probably do it the same way we did with our move to and from Scotland.


----------

